# Phil Kessel of the NHL's Vegas Golden Knights is closing in on his 1000th consecutive game.



## jimintoronto (Nov 9, 2022)

Hockey is a tough sport to play. Players by the end of the season are usually "playing hurt ". Phil Kessel is the exception to the rule. At some time in the next 2 weeks he will play in his 1,000 consecutive  NHL game. That is a "Iron  Man " achievement, to be sure. His daughter is a member of the US women's national hockey team. Good genes I guess.     JimB.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Phil is a talented hockey player who I think is now playing for his 3rd hockey team spending time with the Maple Leafs, Penquins now Vegas Golden Knights Sue


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 9, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Phil is a talented hockey player who I think is now playing for his 3rd hockey team spending time with the Maple Leafs, Penquins now Vegas Golden Knights Sue


He also played for the Boston Bruins. He was disliked by many of his team mates for his lack of community involvement. When he was with the Leafs, he was called out by the Captain, for missing a number of public appearances such as a visit to The Hospital  For Sick Kids, and a fund raiser for the Canadian Cancer Society. Part of being a NHL player is getting involved in the community where you play. JimB.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 11, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> He also played for the Boston Bruins. He was disliked by many of his team mates for his lack of community involvement. When he was with the Leafs, he was called out by the Captain, for missing a number of public appearances such as a visit to The Hospital  For Sick Kids, and a fund raiser for the Canadian Cancer Society. Part of being a NHL player is getting involved in the community where you play. JimB.


Hi JimB, thanks I did not know about him not doing community work .I wonder if he is doing anything now  in Las Vegas Sue


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 11, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi JimB, thanks I did not know about him not doing community work .I wonder if he is doing anything now  in Las Vegas Sue


I can't say what he may or  may not be doing. I do know that with  each of the previous teams he played for , the other players didn't like him. Something about him liking to play ping pong and eat hot dogs rather than practice . Not a team guy. He was a disruptive presence in the locker room. One of the common  knocks on Phil is that he rarely makes body contact on the ice. To use a old expression he is a "floater " who keeps skating in circles, waiting for somebody to pass him the puck so he can skate towards the other team's goal. Yes he can score, but he will never be accused of being "tough in the corners " . 

JimB.


----------

